# Need help



## Esioul (Jul 21, 2004)

My latest obsession is now a certain period in English history. The problem is, I'm a bit confused about when/why things happened, because the only books I can find about it in our house are aimed at 10 year olds, and have very few dates or proper explanations. I just have a confused idea of roundheads and jacobites and there bieng civil wars.....  any book reccommendations or just a sort of time line with the names of various periods? I.e, when were the roundheads around, and when were the jacobites around?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 22, 2004)

They were actually around for different periods.  There are some great books that help tell the stories (these are fiction but use the factual history for background) Outlander by Diana Gabaldon occurs around the Jacobite Rising of 1645 and Cryptonomicon and The Confusion by Neal Stephenson tells the story of some of the history of the protestants and the roundheads.  But for just plain facts:
this site tells of the different rebellions by the Jacobites:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/state/nations/scotland_jacobites_01.shtml

and here is what a roundhead is and when you click on First Civil War in the definition you can find out what happened and when:
http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/history/A0842533.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## Esioul (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks very much, that has helped in sorting them out a bit. I've almost finished reading 'Waverly' by Sir Walter Scott, which has madce me interested in finding out more about the period.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 22, 2004)

The BBC History website is probably the best place to start...

I have a number of history buffs I know, and I'll see if they can recommend anything...


----------



## Esioul (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks. I've just finished Waverly... I think I'd better write a reveiw on it, as it made me cry so much.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 24, 2004)

The film "Elizabeth" would be a good place to start.  

 Roundheads and co came after - not sure if there's anythnig really good on Charles I and the English Civil War - there's a film with Alec Guinness in that might be worth seeing.

 So - there you go - a couple of decent films that should keep you up with the period.


----------



## Esioul (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks, sounds good. I might be able to find the history library in Cambridge and sneak in there under the pretence of being a student.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 24, 2004)

I can't remember who played "Elizabeth" - was it the woman who played Galadriel in Fellowship?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 11, 2005)

yup, it was cate blanchett (best modern day actress imho)

I'm sure it's been figured out already, but the jacobites was the name given to the last scottish rebellion under Bonnie Prince Charlie circa 1745 and the term "Roundheads" refered to Oliver Cromwell's new model army which fought against the "cavaliers" or kings men in the English Civil war circa 1660

no doubt, someone will amend those dates as they are lifted from memory and therefore distinctly unreliable!


----------

